# Hi no Yama



## Curvball (22 Jan 2014)

More information to follow.


----------



## Daniel (22 Jan 2014)

Watching with baited breath...


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the 'old man of storr' on the lsle of skye. Beautiful


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jan 2014)

Looking good mate. Looking forward to this 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Nice to see some black and white photography curveball. I like it.


----------



## Curvball (22 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Kinda reminds me of the 'old man of storr' on the lsle of skye. Beautiful



I googled that and I must say it is very similar despite not ever seeing it - happy coincidence indeed


----------



## Curvball (22 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> Nice to see some black and white photography curveball. I like it.



The b/w option here is really just to set the scene - full hires photos only from here on forward


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

Skye is a beautiful place. Well worth a visit.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (22 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Skye is a beautiful place. Well worth a visit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



It is on our to do list for sure.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

Planted yet?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (26 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Skye is a beautiful place. Well worth a visit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Invergarry to Skye on a motorbike is one of the most amazing experiences I've had!


----------



## Lindy (27 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Invergarry to Skye on a motorbike is one of the most amazing experiences I've had!


My drive up was beautiful. I left home around 4am, drove as the sun was rising. Sunny morn, snow on the hills, empty roads. I stopped at Fort Wiliiam for breakfast around 7am and a weary biker pulled into the spot next to me. He'd come from Glasgow and had a numb bum! I also seemed to have made better time than him which surprised me. Did you stop in at Eilean Donan castle?


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Did you stop in at Eilean Donan castle?


 
But of course 



On Skye looking back down Loch Alsh





Same place, different years, different bikes. Truly wonderful. Happy days!! 

No more thread interuptions, sorry Curvball!!!!  Nice looking tank and look forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Lindy (27 Jan 2014)

Sorry curveball. Beautiful bikes!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

Well Curvballs scape bears resemblance to the rocks in the background of the middle picture so i think it's relevant  lol


----------



## Curvball (27 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Planted yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk




Nope. Just sorting a few bits for the tank - however is like to try plant it this Friday evening if all goes well.


----------



## Curvball (27 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Sorry curveball. Beautiful bikes!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



No stress - I'm finding my thread quite interesting


----------



## Curvball (27 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Well Curvballs scape bears resemblance to the rocks in the background of the middle picture so i think it's relevant  lol



Yes, relevant by accident


----------



## darren636 (27 Jan 2014)

I really miss riding

 must sort my poor neglected zx6


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> must sort my poor neglected zx6


 
Which is what I have now lol


----------



## darren636 (27 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Which is what I have now lol


  I hope its greener than curvball's tank


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> I hope its greener than curvball's tank


 
Ummmm,  nope. Red & black 636 A1P (well, everyone has green and it needed to match my Power Rangers 1 piece  lol)


----------



## tim (30 Jan 2014)

Any progress with this one mate ?


----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)

Hi all, been pretty busy with work and life in general however things should move a little quicker now. We have plants.


----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)

After much debate and research, this 'scape will start it's planted life as a DSM. And because of the type of tank I think it should work well. More about that later.


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

What size tank is this mate?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> What size tank is this mate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



The tank is a 50litre system.


----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)

Planting in progress.


----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Curvball (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Curvball (7 Feb 2014)

Time to seal it up and let the growing begin.


----------



## uru (7 Feb 2014)

Pretty!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (7 Feb 2014)

And now the great wait starts. DSM in progress.


----------



## Curvball (8 Feb 2014)

DSM day #3


----------



## darren636 (8 Feb 2014)

Your pictures are moody. Probably need to listen to old pink Floyd whilst looking at your journal


----------



## Curvball (9 Feb 2014)

DSM day #4


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Feb 2014)

How are you heating it?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (9 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> How are you heating it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



The rear sump area is circulating water set at 30c - this is providing the humid environment. From what I can see the substrate is constantly damp and the rocks themselves show no signs of drying out - with that being said it appears as if everything is going ahead as planned. HC looks good too. Still nice and green.


----------



## uru (10 Feb 2014)

Curvball said:


> DSM day #4



Really like this pic. So artistic...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (14 Feb 2014)

Slow going... Nothing new to report


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

DSM day #9 and mould has crept in. Have lost about 1/3 of the HC. Anybody able to offer any input/advice at this stage?


----------



## Bradleyh91 (15 Feb 2014)

What is the rough temperature around/ inside the tank?


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Bradleyh91 said:


> What is the rough temperature around/ inside the tank?



The tank inside is probably around 22-23c - a touch warmer than the house. But it is a complete guess. As mentioned previously the sump area of the sump is circulating water and this is heated to 30c to provide the humid environment.


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Overview of the system showing the sump area and the condensation.


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Further reading and researching is leading me to believe I'm over doing the humidity within the tank. I've now ensured there is a decent vent in the clingfilm. Will monitor the situation for the next few days and see if the HC bounces back. If not, going to have to get a few more pots and go straight into flooding the system after planting.


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Feb 2014)

I did read a journal on another forum that suffered mould and it was linked to higher humidity. I think they said no higher that 80% 

Hope you get it sorted mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyh91 (15 Feb 2014)

When I did my dsm I left the tank at room temperature and sprayed it every few days and it worked a treat..


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys - have switched tactics on the DSM, need to see how it goes for the next few days.

Must say, this growing plants malarkey is slow going - I was growing corals faster than this


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Feb 2014)

Look at terrestrial plants and there growth rate ..... Stick em.in water and BAM pants seem to grow like crazy

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Bradleyh91 said:


> When I did my dsm I left the tank at room temperature and sprayed it every few days and it worked a treat..



Did you cover the tank at all? Did you just spray water or fert/water mix?


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Feb 2014)

M
Lf m


Andy
Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Curvball (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks Andy - good refresh reading 

...but what is this?

"M
Lf m"

???


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Feb 2014)

Sorry Cerven I must have put an unlocked mobile in my pocket, perhaps one of the mods could remove it. Tank looks great by the way. Fingers crossed for the DSM. How long before the flood?


----------



## Bradleyh91 (16 Feb 2014)

Curvball said:


> Did you cover the tank at all? Did you just spray water or fert/water mix?



Just sprayed with water and put cling film over the top my hc grew like nothing filled my mini m in about 5 weeks


----------



## Curvball (16 Feb 2014)

Big clown said:


> Sorry Cerven I must have put an unlocked mobile in my pocket, perhaps one of the mods could remove it. Tank looks great by the way. Fingers crossed for the DSM. How long before the flood?



Haha, no problems.

In terms of flooding this... Well I need to see if I can get the HC to really settle in first. If everything succumbs to mould - will get new pots and skip the DSM route.


----------



## Curvball (16 Feb 2014)

Bradleyh91 said:


> Just sprayed with water and put cling film over the top my hc grew like nothing filled my mini m in about 5 weeks



Thanks for that. Think I've just over complicated things.


----------



## Curvball (16 Feb 2014)

This morning I've removed the cling film, drained the rear sump chamber, cleaned panes and drained some of the water from the display. From a bit more reading, I've misted the remaining plants with a dilute solution of liquid CO2 to see if I can kill off the mould spores. Going to leave it uncovered for a few hours then wrap it up again later.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2014)

Good start and nice hardscape, you just need to get water in the gravel but not cover it and keep the plants moist by spraying them once or twice a day, did you read these threads:

Lots of Dry Start Method questions! | UK Aquatic Plant Society
George's TMC Signature | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Spraying the plants with EC you might do more damage than good, its very strong and could melt the plants.

Good luck


----------



## Curvball (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks - yes, read those threads, think I've read just about anything and everything DSM related now 

The EC solution is extremely weak - but here is hoping it will have a positive effect...

Will update this thread when I have more to report.


----------



## Curvball (17 Feb 2014)

DSM failure. Going to order more pots, plant and flood.

I tweaked the lighting set too...




So the question is, do I spend money on the same pots I got from Aquariumgardens - good price although the plants weren't as substantial as depicted on their site or do I opt for the more expensive 1-2 Grow pots?

With the DSM I only ordered 4 pots of HC which once split up gave me fairly decent coverage. Would I get more from the 1-2 Grow pots, and would I stand a better chance with the in vitro plants being of a higher quality?


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Feb 2014)

In my experience 1 2 grow.....well grow really quickly for the first couple weeks and you will probably double you plant mass 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (17 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> In my experience 1 2 grow.....well grow really quickly for the first couple weeks and you will probably double you plant mass
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Thanks Ali. How many pots of 1-2 Grow would you recommend?


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Glassware has turned up, stoked.
Custom charges almost more than what I paid, not so stoked... Guess buying plants is going to have to wait.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Curvball said:


> Custom charges almost more than what I paid, not so stoked...


 
That's a bummer  I fairly recently bought a UP branded Attomizer from China for £20 and expected a customs charge to follow, was pretty amazed when the package turned up on my doorstop with no additional charges!!


----------



## Andy D (18 Feb 2014)

IIRC they randomly go through shipping containers so only some get taxed where others don't so ordering from overseas is always risking a import tax.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Yes i've been stung before buying R/C car/aeroplane bits from over the pond lol


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Likewise, ordered a few things from overseas for aquariums and have paid duties before too - guess I just got lucky this time round


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Curvball said:


> guess I just got lucky this time round


 
You mean unlucky this time? lol (you got stung?)


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> You mean unlucky this time? lol (you got stung?)



Nope, lucky me, I got to pay import duties


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Always turn a negative into a positive  That's the spirit lol


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Always turn a negative into a positive  That's the spirit lol



Ha ha. I guess sarcasm is lost in online translation.


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Glassware. 13mm in/outs, thermometer, inline diffuser and bubble counter. And suckers.


----------



## Curvball (18 Feb 2014)

Glassware in place.


----------



## Four50 (18 Feb 2014)

Cracking looking bits of glass, very nice


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2014)

Hi Curvball, Nice glass ware   Hows the DSM coming on


----------



## Curvball (21 Feb 2014)

Four50 said:


> Cracking looking bits of glass, very nice



Thanks - not perfect but they do look good.


----------



## Curvball (21 Feb 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Curvball, Nice glass ware   Hows the DSM coming on



Thanks. DSM was stopped due to mould, lost all the HC. 

Jumping in with the HC was probably my own fault, a little too ambitious too soon into my planted tank career.

Tomorrow the tank will see some Monte Carlo - might suit my needs (and lack of experience with plants) better.

Will post some updates again tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Feb 2014)

Did you have a heat mat under the tank
My monte carlo is growing really slow DSM and theres a little bit of melt too. I'm wondering if a heat mat will speed things up


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2014)

Curvball said:


> Thanks. DSM was stopped due to mould, lost all the HC.
> 
> Jumping in with the HC was probably my own fault, a little too ambitious too soon into my planted tank career.
> 
> ...


Hi, The mould Could be down too lack of air circulation in the tank ,You should always leave a gap so air can flow in.And mist spray with water with a drip of ferts in once or twice a day  Ho and clean the moisture of the glass every couple of days or the substrate could become too wet. Better just moist than too damp


----------



## Curvball (22 Feb 2014)

Some lovely Monte Carlo courtesy of Bob (four50).


----------



## Curvball (22 Feb 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi, The mould Could be down too lack of air circulation in the tank ,You should always leave a gap so air can flow in.And mist spray with water with a drip of ferts in once or twice a day  Ho and clean the moisture of the glass every couple of days or the substrate could become too wet. Better just moist than too damp



Thanks, the lack of air inside the setup well may have been the reasons for the mould.


----------



## Curvball (22 Feb 2014)

Big clown said:


> Did you have a heat mat under the tank
> My monte carlo is growing really slow DSM and theres a little bit of melt too. I'm wondering if a heat mat will speed things up



I didn't heat the tank initially, heat was provided by the internal sump which ran at 30c - humidity was too much, lack of air flow resulted in mould.

Think I'm going to skip the DSM with the Monte Carlo and go flooded as soon as I've planted and pump in a ton of co2


----------



## Curvball (23 Feb 2014)

And here we go again...


----------



## Four50 (23 Feb 2014)

Good luck again mate, fingers crossed. Is it DSM you are trying again per the pic?


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Feb 2014)

Its still DSM! Good luck, I hope it works better this time


----------



## Curvball (23 Feb 2014)

Nah, going to flood the tank today. Wasnt so keen on filling it up at 1:30am this morning


----------



## Four50 (23 Feb 2014)

Looking forward to seeing it flooded ... Hope the MC stays rooted!


----------



## Curvball (23 Feb 2014)

Four50 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it flooded ... Hope the MC stays rooted!



Yeah, me too. Anticipating some floaters. Just getting the RO unit rigged up. Will be using 50/50 RO/Tap water mix.


----------



## Curvball (23 Feb 2014)

Slowly does it...


----------



## Curvball (24 Feb 2014)

Happy to report that Hi no Yama is now flooded, filters running, co2 checked and now I just need to set the timers.

Going to blast the tank with large amounts of co2 for the next few days to give the Monte Carlo the best possible transition to immersed life. I only had a few floaters when filling but they have been replanted.

I will grab the wife's camera to document the tank from here on out but here's the last snap shot til then.


----------



## Curvball (24 Feb 2014)

Go on, guess the colour...


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

Purple


----------



## Four50 (24 Feb 2014)

A nice rosy pink?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2014)

Hi Curvball,  Colour It looks clear


----------



## Four50 (26 Feb 2014)

How's it looking now mate? I hope all is going well


----------



## Ady34 (27 Feb 2014)

Yellow.....it is the only way


----------



## Curvball (27 Feb 2014)

Not much to report on this. Just being doing large daily water changes, 50-60% at the moment. Problem is my first water change created a slight 'mud' situation. Last night saw me do a 80% water change to help clear things up.

With the back chambers I'm looking at using this area to grow some plants that like to extend above the waterline - does anybody have any recommendations? Thinking of a nice bit of wood with some form of moss maybe. Open to suggestions on this too.


----------



## Curvball (4 Mar 2014)

Wanted to share this snapshot with everybody.


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Mar 2014)

Well that certainly looks grandiose

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (4 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Well that certainly looks grandiose
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



It does doesn't it


----------



## Four50 (11 Mar 2014)

hi, how's it going now? hope you are getting a decent bit of growth now


----------



## Curvball (25 Mar 2014)

'Hi no Yama' is looking for a new home, can you help?
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ready-to-re-scape-setup-deal-of-the-year.32359/


----------

